# Bolt Action Pens



## Bean_counter (May 12, 2013)

Inspried by Nick/Wyowoodworker I decided to ge tto work on a couple of bolt action pens. The first pen is mule deer antler on gun metal which was a commissioned build  The second is cross cut black cherry. C&C always welcome! Oh I also reversed the clip and the bolt to make it a bit more realistic. 

[attachment=24840]
[attachment=24841]
[attachment=24842]
[attachment=24843]


----------



## Wildthings (May 12, 2013)

BeautifulS


----------



## WoodLove (May 12, 2013)

Very nice work, Michael. I like the way you reversed the bolt. good thinking......


----------



## Bean_counter (May 12, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## rdabpenman (May 13, 2013)

Nicely done Michael!
They look great with the proper bolt aciton and clip re-orientation.
Well done.

Les


----------



## AXEMAN58 (May 13, 2013)

Very nice work Michael. I'll see if I can find you some more antler.


----------



## robert421960 (May 13, 2013)

bolt actions are my favorite pens to make
that black cherry is sso dark it looks like walnut
very nice work


----------



## Bean_counter (May 13, 2013)

robert421960 said:


> bolt actions are my favorite pens to make
> that black cherry is sso dark it looks like walnut
> very nice work



Yeah Robert I made a pen out of the cross cut black cherry and loved how dark it was. I like walnut also on these pens b/c they look like rifle stocks. 

Thanks for the compliments


----------

